# Lieferbar: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX1080-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080, Core i7-6700K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lieferbar: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX1080-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080, Core i7-6700K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Die brandneue Geforce GTX 1080 ist schneller als die PCGH-Redaktion erwartet hat. Dementsprechend darf einer neuer PCGH-PC mit der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte nicht fehlen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lieferbar: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX1080-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080, Core i7-6700K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Mai 2016)

Neulich wurde noch gerätselt, jetzt isses offiziell. Der Preis ist sogar überraschend zivil wenn man sich die Komponenten anguckt. Gratulation PCGH, wegweisend wie immer


----------



## J4ckH19h (27. Mai 2016)

1.0 Sone?


----------



## Chronik (27. Mai 2016)

Alter die Wattanzahl (Leistungsanzahl) ist ja ziemlich niedrieg. 2 Watt höher als mit dem Rechner der eine GTX 980 drin hat. Warum hat den dann der Rechner mit der nächst besseren Graka (GTX 980 Ti) eine deutlich höhere Wattanzahl?

Bei den Preisen sag ich mal so, ich würde mich überraschen lassen wie die ersten Bewertungen sind! Sonst ein Spottpreis ein echter Schnapper!


----------



## realgoldie (28. Mai 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Alter die Wattanzahl (Leistungsanzahl) ist ja ziemlich niedrieg. 2 Watt höher als mit dem Rechner der eine GTX 980 drin hat. Warum hat den dann der Rechner mit der nächst besseren Graka (GTX 980 Ti) eine deutlich höhere Wattanzahl?
> 
> Bei den Preisen sag ich mal so, ich würde mich überraschen lassen wie die ersten Bewertungen sind! Sonst ein Spottpreis ein echter Schnapper!



Weil der GTX 980Ti PC eine ganz andere CPU hat und die 980Ti auch mehr Strom brauch als eine GTX 1080.


----------



## Chronik (28. Mai 2016)

Geht den bei diesem PC oder besser gesagt mit der Graka (GTX 1080) auch noch Win 7 Home oder Professional?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte kein Referenz Modell genommen sondern Customer Karten verbaut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

Für mich wäre das nix auch wenn ich zu faul wäre was zu bauen. Gehäuse, Board und RAM wären nichts für meine Welt und bei der Karte wäre mir im Vorfeld schon die Lautstärke sehr wichtig und da könnte das Custom Modell die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

Und seit wann ist die Crucial Mx300 lieferbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

Die wird wohl gerade jetzt bei Alternate gehäkelt


----------



## type_o (29. Mai 2016)

Und wann fliegt endlich die HDD aus dem >EXTREM-PC< ? 
Wer soviel Speicherplatz braucht, der hat diesen schon! 
Nur eine! SSD mit entsprechender Größe (bis 1TB) wäre da wohl besser! 
Dann noch diese HDD-Einbaurahmen raus, leise kann es werden! Rahmen natürlich mit ausliefern! Soll doch der Nutzer dann entscheiden, ob er diese wirklich braucht!


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

Ich frage mich ja, ob der User die ganzen Kartons von der Hardware mitbekommt?
Immerhin liegt im Mainboard Karton das ganze Zubehör herum, dann die extra Kabel vom Netzteil.
Nicht dass sich PCGH das alles einsackt und bei Ebay verhökert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, ob der User die ganzen Kartons von der Hardware mitbekommt?
> Immerhin liegt im Mainboard Karton das ganze Zubehör herum, dann die extra Kabel vom Netzteil.
> Nicht dass sich PCGH das alles einsackt und bei Ebay verhökert.



Das Zubehör wird gesammelt in einem Karton mitgeliefert, die zusätzlichen Netzteil-Kabel usw. sind also alle dabei. Nur die Originalverpackungen werden weggeworfen.


----------



## Versus (30. Mai 2016)

wie kann es sein, dass dieser pc schlechter im benchmark als der 980ti ist? bei besserer graka etc?


----------



## Jiko (31. Mai 2016)

type_o schrieb:


> Und wann fliegt endlich die HDD aus dem >EXTREM-PC< ?


Gerade diese ist mir noch sehr positiv aufgefallen - wer schon hat, kann ja zusätzlich verbauen, aber eine so zuverlässige 3TB-Platte finde ich doch sehr schön da drinnen. Insgesamt ein sehr nettes Paket.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. Juni 2016)

Warum wird eigentlich auch einen 3200Mhz Ram verzichtet? Preislich ist ja (fast) kein Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich auch einen 3200Mhz Ram verzichtet? Preislich ist ja (fast) kein Unterschied.



Damit die Leute die Rechner nicht reihenweise zurück schicken, weil es hier und da Blue Screens gibt.
Bei 2666er RAM weißt du, dass das System immer stabil ist. Bei 3200er weißt du das nicht.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Referenz Modell genommen sondern Customer Karten verbaut.



Dafür gitbs glaube ich diesen hier: VORBESTELLBAR: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Ubertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K

Abgesehen davon ist die "Extreme Version" eben gleich lieferbar.

Grüße

phila


----------



## volvo242 (18. Juni 2016)

Nvidia scheint ja gut Vergünstigungen zu geben,
nicht 1 Modell mit einer  Amd Gpu .

2x 960
4x 970


----------



## Captn (18. Juni 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Nvidia scheint ja gut Vergünstigungen zu geben,
> nicht 1 Modell mit einer  Amd Gpu .
> 
> 2x 960
> 4x 970


Das hat eher damit was zu tun, dass die Gewinnspanne mit AMD-Karten geringer ist/war. Zu wenige Leute kaufen schlichtweg AMD. Also muss PCGH, wenn sie denn daran interessiert sind, Gewinn zu machen, PCs mit nVidia-Karten verkaufen . Das wurde aber nu schon oft genug erwähnt.


----------



## efdev (18. Juni 2016)

Jup das Thema gibt es glaube nicht zum ersten mal, es gab wohl auch mal PCs mit AMD die gingen aber anscheinend mehr als bescheiden weg sonst gäbe es bestimmt immer noch welche


----------



## HoodHood (15. Juli 2016)

Servus und hallo, ich bin neu hier und hätte da mal ne kurze frage:
ich besitze seit kurzem o.g. rechner und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. Nur zwei kleinigkeiten stören mich gerade: wenn ich den rechner hochfahre zeigt er mir immer nen CPU fan speed error. Das Problem ist an sich leicht gelöst - ich gehe in'n bios und stelle die lüftersteuerung um. Entweder von PCM auf DC oder umgekehrt oder ich stelle den modus um. Wenn ich danach neu starte ist das problem behoben und er fährt ins betriebssystem hoch. Aber warum zeigt er mir jedes mal zuerst nen fehler?

und: ich habe mal das automatische übertaktungsdingens ausprobiert, jetzt macht ein bischen mehr als 4,5 ghz, auch das xmp profil hab ich umgestellt. Aber: seit der umstellung auf diese automatische OC funktion springt die geschwindigkeit im halbsekundentakt hoch und runter. Ist das normal?

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt garnicht ob ich hier richtig bin .... *schwitz*

Falls nicht, gerne löschen... dann mach ich nen sep. thread auf oder so.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Beim CPU fan Speed Error musst du mal schauen, was genau da im Bios eingestellt ist.
Meist reicht es, wenn du in der Register Karte für den CPU Fan den Reiter "Ignorieren" auswählst. 

Und vergiss das mit automatisch Übertakten. Sowas ist immer für den Eimer. Wenn du übertakten willst, lese dich in die Materie hinein und mach die Einstellungen im Bios.


----------



## HoodHood (25. Juli 2016)

okay, bin dabei - aber ich blick die 17 mill. einstellungen noch nicht. Ich hätte aber noch eine kurze frage: ich würde das bios - unter anderem wegen dem lüfter - gerne in den ausgangszustand zurücksetzen. Dazu habe ich eine BIOS-voreinstellung mit dem namen "alternate" geladen. Ist das die einstellung mit welcher der rechner geliefert wird?

EDIT: Gut gut, videoanleitung von der 8auer angesehen, umgesetzt, 45 scheinbar zu hoch, bluescreen. Läuft gerade auf multiplikator 44, max 86°C (Core 3), was mich jedoch irgendwie wundert: warum springt der 2. kühler vom brocken nicht an?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

HoodHood schrieb:


> warum springt der 2. kühler vom brocken nicht an?



Geh mal ins Bios. Dort auf Monitoring.
Dann wählst du den CPU Fan Lüfter Port aus.
Dort ist vermutlich silent oder so gewählt. Dort stellst du Maximum ein. Dann sollte der zweite Lüfter mit laufen.


----------



## HoodHood (27. Juli 2016)

Danke, ich versuch's mal. Alternativ versuch ich auch das was der kollege von alpenföhn geraten hat, siehe anderer thread.


----------



## HoodHood (27. Juli 2016)

Habe ich versucht, leider erfolglos. Ich kann dort verwalten oder ignorieren, nur das er mich bei verwalten einfach keine drehzahl eingeben lässt... und bei ignorieren passiert einfach nix.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juli 2016)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Habe ich versucht, leider erfolglos. Ich kann dort verwalten oder ignorieren, nur das er mich bei verwalten einfach keine drehzahl eingeben lässt... und bei ignorieren passiert einfach nix.



Okay die Diskussion findet doppelt statt, hier gehts weiter: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]


----------



## aRestless (23. August 2016)

Noch immer kein Update auf Custom-Karten beim Extreme-PC?

Die Custom-Karten sind bei Alternate lieferbar, haben in den Tests deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielt als die Founder's Edition UND sind häufig 40€ günstiger als die FE. Warum wird die FE immer noch verbaut, wenn die Custom-Karten die klar bessere Alternative sind?

Ich bin mit meinem letzten PCGH-PC sehr zufrieden gewesen und würde gerne demnächst wieder einen kaufen, aber in diesem Preisbereich möchte ich bei einer Kernkomponente wie der Grafikkarte eigentlich keine Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Loxlay (29. August 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Habe auch überlegt mir dieses System zuzulegen. Allerdings habe ich die Info von Alternate bekommen, dass momentan die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition verbaut wird.
Sofern sie eine der von PCGH genannten Custom-Karten verbauen, würde ich sofort zugreifen, da der Unterschied zu der Founders Edition schon nicht ohne ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2016)

Liegt halt daran, dass die Customer Karten nicht zuverlässig lieferbar sind. Das Referenz Design ist aber immer zu bekommen, daher wird das verbaut.


----------



## aRestless (29. August 2016)

Mir ist nicht wirklich begreiflich, warum etwa die Custom-1080 von Palit und ihre Schwesterkarten, die von PCGH als gut befunden wurden, im Internet überall zu haben sind, insbesondere auch bei Alternate, es aber nicht möglich sein soll, diese in Komplett-PCs zu verbauen. Sollte es tatsächlich immer noch so gravierende Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Customs geben erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht, weshalb die Founders Edition noch immer deutlich mehr kostet als die meisten Customs. Schlechtere Leistung, besser verfügbar, aber höherer Preis? Das will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf.

Weiß jemand, ob Alternate in solchen Fällen bezüglich "Sonderwünschen" mit sich reden lässt? Wie erwähnt steht bei mir eigentlich eine Anschaffung an, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen ein System mit Founders Edition zu kaufen, wenn es eine klar bessere UND günstigere Alternative auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## Loxlay (30. August 2016)

Also bis jetzt kann ich sagen, das Alternate was "Sonderwünsche" betrifft eher stur ist. Die Aussage ist kurz und knapp:

"Leider können wir einen vor gebauten PC, wie die der PCGH Serie, nicht an
Kundenwünsche anpassen bzw umbauen.
In diesem Fall bitten wir Sie sich den PC über unseren Konfigurator selber
zusammen zu stellen."

Dabei wollte ich nur eine von der PCGH Redadktion im Artikel genannten Grafikkarte (außer der Founders Edition) in dem Rechner haben und keinen speziellen Umbau nach meinen Wünschen.
Da sie gerade die Pallit vorrätig haben, welche hier von der PCGH aufgelistet wurde und welche mich in Tests auch sehr überzeugt hat, hatte ich diese auch genannt und gefragt ob sie demnächst diese verbauen würden, wenn sie wieder neue zusammenbauen. Dann würde ich so ein System sofort bei ihnen kaufen.
Aber anscheindend verbauen sie weiterhin nur die Founders Edition (von Zotac), die natürlich besser lieferbar ist und sie somit mehr von dieses Systemen verkaufen können. 

Ich versuche zwar noch mit ihnen zu reden, aber zuversichtlich bin ich da leider nicht.
Ich glaube die einzige Chance dieses System mit einer Custom Karte zu bekommen ist, wenn PC-Games Hardware dies so vorgibt, was ich wirklich sehr sehr schade finde. Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem bei Alternate liegt, eine Charge von Systemen mit einer Custom Karte fertig zu machen. Dabei halten sie sich an die Vorgaben von PCGH und der Kunde ist zu 100% zufrieden mit dem Service.


----------



## aRestless (30. August 2016)

Danke für die Info.



Loxlay schrieb:


> In diesem Fall bitten wir Sie sich den PC über unseren Konfigurator selber
> zusammen zu stellen.



Vielleicht werde ich darauf auch zurückgreifen müssen. Interessant ist nämlich auch, dass ein von Hand konfigurierter PC mit den gleichen Bauteilen (aber mit der Palit) bei Alternate, inklusive Zusammenbau, einfach mal ca. 150€ weniger kostet als das PCGH-Komplettsystem. Sicher, ich hab die TV-Karte weggelassen und vielleicht sind in der PCGH-Variante andere als die Standard-Gehäuselüfter drin, aber 150€ sind schon ein Wort.

Was ich vorher nicht gesehen hatte, ist dass im Artikel eingefügt wurde dass "nach Verfügbarkeit" eine Liste von unterschiedlichen Karten verbaut würde, aber eben auch die Founders Edition. Man könnte natürlich die Taktik fahren so lange zu bestellen und zurückzusenden bis man den den PC in der gewünschten Konfiguration bekommt, aber dafür bin ich eigentlich zu gut erzogen worden.


----------



## Chronik (11. November 2016)

Hey hey,

könnt ihr mir sagen welcher Grafikarten Hersteller hier verbaut wird? Ich dachte es wäre ASUS?! Wie das Mainboard.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. November 2016)

Ich habe ja immer gerne an den PCGH-PCs gemeckert. Aber dieser (vor allem durch die Custom-Karten jetzt) ist wirklich vernünftig. 



Chronik schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen welcher Grafikarten Hersteller hier verbaut wird? Ich dachte es wäre ASUS?! Wie das Mainboard.



Siehe hier:


			
				PCGH.de schrieb:
			
		

> Update: Je nach Verfügbarkeit wird u. a. eines dieser Modelle verbaut: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH, Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium, MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G, EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming oder Founders Edition


----------



## Chronik (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke

Ich habe mich gerade nochmal selber erkundigt und Alternate eine Mail geschrieben (also gestern, habe gerade die nachricht bekommen). Da kam raus das eine Asus 8GB D5X GTX 1080 STRIX Grafikkarte verbaut wird! Schon komisch das diese Graka mit keinem Wort hier erwähnt wird. Zumal es die lahmste 1080 Karte ist, von den im vorpost aufgezählten (Lahm im Sinne von Taktfrequenz und GPU Boost-Takt), zumal es auch die Billigste ist, schade das da gespart wurde. Wobei ich aber 2 HDMIs gern haben würde!
Ach ich hätte so gern eine Zotac in diesem System gesehen!
In der PC-Liste von PCGH wird doch unten u.a. die FPS von einigen Spielen geziegt. Ist damit die Graka die ich oben benannt (Asus 8GB D5X GTX 1080 STRIX) habe getestet wurden?


----------



## DonPC (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir den Rechner bestellt und eine Zotac Karte erhalten.

Ich habe das Problem, dass der Rechner aber bei normalen Betrieb (surfen oder office) gut zu hören ist. Kann es sein, dass ich die Lüftersteuerung oder so anpassen muss?

Danke und Gruß´
DonPC


----------

